# Your dog's daily routine?



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly is pretty much always with me to! : Our usual day...

8h-9h...We get up. Go play in the backyard for at least 20 minutes.
after that I feed her.

Then from 9h-10h she takes a nap.

10h-12h we take a 1 hour walk and stop at the park for some running with the looong lead! After we come back and I give her a kong or some treat she can chew on. after that she rest until...

4h30. We go back to play in the backyard and/or a walk.

at 5h. she eats

and after that the evening she's pretty calm and will just hang out with me on the couch. If she's still 'frisky' I let her out in the yard for some zoomies :

And finally around 11h-12h we go to bed! 

:wave:


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

7:30am~ I have to wake Bailey up to go potty. If I don't wake her up, I'll forget due to getting the kids off to school.

8:00-8:30~ Playtime with the two younger girls before they head off to school. 

9am~ Breakfast then we play fetch 

10am-12~ sleep time for a while

12:30-1:45~ we go for an hour walk or so. I'd go earlier, but it's winter and I like for it to warm up a bit. 

2-3pm~ 2nd nap time and snuggle time with Mom for the day.  My favorite is snuggling with her

4-5pm~ play time with the kids before dinner

6pm~ Dinner time and more play time with the kids. Usually hide and seek with the all the lights off in the house.

7:30pm~ Out for the night.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish Jamie would read your posts! He gets me up at 6:30 every morning. We go downstairs for breakfast.

We leave for work about 8:00. 

9-12 he sleeps in the office.

12-1:30 we are at the dog park.

2-5 he sleeps in the office.

When we get home about 5:30 he has dinner. 

We go upstairs to bed about 8pm.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

???- wakes up and sneaks into my bed. Waits for me to wake up. 
7-8ish - endulges in the joy that I'm awake, the sun is up, and its the start of a new day. Races to the kitchen to make sure the other dogs finished thier breakfasts. Out to pee/play with Annie (roommate's dog). 
8-10ish - runs around with toys. Drives Annie crazy. Waits for his breakfast -does a happy dance when it arrives - eats. Out for a walk. 
10-5ish - Naps. Plays. Naps. Plays. Naps. Obedience practice. Plays. Naps. Plays. 
5 - 10ish - Greets roommates returning from work with a toy...plays... waits to be fed...happy dance...eats...plays....out for a walk....depending on day goes to agility class/crate time while I go out ....plays...plays....plays...
10pm - Asleep.


----------

